
List of DNS violations by implementations - justinclift
https://github.com/DNS-OARC/dns-violations
======
justinclift
McAfee nameserver quality seems to be on par with their antivirus:
[https://github.com/DNS-OARC/dns-
violations/blob/master/2017/...](https://github.com/DNS-OARC/dns-
violations/blob/master/2017/DVE-2017-0003.md)

;)

